# SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER



## MattK (Feb 4, 2008)

We've never carried LED LENSER before. I always thought that they were overpriced and didn't offer high levels of performance.

Well - all of that's about to change. I visited their booth today and ordered every new light they're coming out with - a vast new line of Cree and Nichia DS based lights offering variable output and variable focus with outputs of up to 1068 MEASURED Lumens...yup, 1086 MEASURED Lumens. 

There's more than 20 new models so I'm just gonna go over a few - it's too late and I am too tired to describe 20+ lights. I've got a catalog but no pics online that I can find. Fit and finish is examplary, the optics are a work of art.

All of these lights offer 2+ output levels:

X7, 16" long. 7 Q4+ Emitters, slide focus head, 4XD, 1068 lumens. MSRP $500.

P19, 9.5" L, 3 Q4+ Emitters, slide focus head,8XAA, 515 lumens, $250 MSRP

P18 13" L, 3 Q4+ Emitters, slide focus head, 3XD, 462 lumens, $200MSRP

P17 13" L, 1 Q4+ Emitter, slide focus head, 3XD, 188.9 lumens, $140 MSRP

P14 8.5" L, 1 Q4+ Emitter, slide focus head, 4XAA, 172.8 lumens, $120 MSRP

P7 5.5" L, 1 Q4+ Emitter, slide focus head, 4XAAA, 167 lumens, $130 MSRP

7736TS 5.0" L, 1 Q4+ Emitter, slide focus head, 3XAAA, 167 lumens, $130 MSRP $75 OPTIONAL: Strobing tailcap, Tape switch, Gun mounts

There are then a pile of 1XAA, 2xAA, 1XAAA, 2XAAA with slide focus, 11-78 lumens. The smallest lights use Nichia DS LED's. They all make the perfect circular beam like the Gen 1 Inova X1's when tightly focused. 

There are also a number of Cree based headlamps.More on that later.

I spent quite a bit of time with the owner of LED LENSER and he's an amazingly knowledgable guy. He's clearly an engineer type and is obsessive about optics and it's refreshing to see the owner of a company who knows more about his products and how they are engineered than anyone who works for him. He answered every crazy technical question I asked and had fun doing it. I'm excited to be carrying these new products and only regret that they are not expected to be in stock until April.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Great! I like Coast lights.

Here are some links of a few of the new lights from the flashlight review section.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184588

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184819


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

MattK, 
Thanks for that report, I have a modded Coast Focusing Lenser and it is bright as can be. If the new ones are as bright, that there is good stuff.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Are these lights going to be regulated? My main complaint about LED lensers in the past is the lack of regulation.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Matt,
I'd love to hear more about the 1xaa and 2xaa lights when you are up to it. 
Cheers.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

T5 / P5 look interesting:

2008 Led Lenser


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



BigBoy said:


> T5 / P5 look interesting:
> 
> 2008 Led Lenser


 
Thanks for the link BigBoy. I like the look of the X7 but the "125hr runtime" suggests to me that the light is badly regulated and dims down very quickly on alkalines. I hope it performs better on rechargeables. Similar comments on the P19.

The focusing optics do look very nice though and three stage switch could be useful. I'd like to see the output vs. time graphs with various battery types before I make up my mind. I wish the FLR website was still being updated.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

The lights look awesome, but they seem a little expensive considering most of these must be direct drive or use a resister. I always wished that Coast would use a constant current regulator in their lights. Either way I'll most likely pick up a couple of them as long as the selling price is substantially less than the MSRP.


----------



## Templar223 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

$500 for a alkaline driven 7-emitter, 1000+ lumen light?

Yeah.

Not out of my wallet.

Besides, I haven't been all that impressed with LED throw strength.

Yeah, they work great indoors, and even outdoors to 30, maybe 40 yards. But after that, they are a little peaked. 

Maybe this will be better. 

It'll have to be a LOT better before I'm gonna take a pass on half of a new AR-15 rifle to get it.

John


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Templar223 said:


> $500 for a alkaline driven 7-emitter, 1000+ lumen light?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


Newsflash!  You can get D cell rechargeable batteries! 

And, perhaps you can point us to all the other adjustable focus $500 MSRP LED lights that have over 1000 measured lumens? :thinking:


----------



## mighty82 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

The led lenser lights have excellent optics, and i am really impressed how they "use the lumens". My old led lenser hokus focus rated at 60 lumens has much better throw than my l2d reb 100. I don't know where the fenix lumens disappears. Even when the led lenser is set to full flood it looks really bright, MUCH brighter than the l0d rebel 80 rated at 60 lumens. The optics must be magical.


----------



## PayBack (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Templar223 said:


> $500
> Besides, I haven't been all that impressed with LED throw strength.
> 
> Yeah, they work great indoors, and even outdoors to 30, maybe 40 yards. But after that, they are a little peaked.
> ...



Have you seen a Tiablo A8 or A9? I've not seen an incan of the same size that out throws them unless it has 1/10th the runtime.



mighty82 said:


> The led lenser lights have excellent optics, and i am really impressed how they "use the lumens". My old led lenser hokus focus rated at 60 lumens has much better throw than my l2d reb 100. I don't know where the fenix lumens disappears. Even when the led lenser is set to full flood it looks really bright, MUCH brighter than the l0d rebel 80 rated at 60 lumens. The optics must be magical.



How do they compare after 40 mins of runtime?


----------



## mighty82 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Well, im running it on nimh batts, and the last time i took the batteries out to charge them the charger put 600mah into them (1000mah batts), i tried it before i took the batteries out, and it was still pretty bright. When shining it into the woods about 150 meters away i could still see better with the led lenser than my l2d. The led lenser serves as a "family flashlight" so i rarely use it, i like the multi modes of my l2d. A friend has a led lenser too and he's running it on alkalines, and i dims really fast, but so does the l2d on alks.


----------



## lumenal (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

These new lights must be the reason local Coast/LED Lenser dealers (including Lowes) have recently started dropping the prices on the Luxeon based and Nichia CS based lights...

Need to clear out the old to make way for the new.


----------



## e2x2e (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

That is really cool! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

omg, I need a second job. Looks like 2008 will be a very good year for flashaholics.


----------



## 276 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

cool


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Amazing how little talk there was about Shot and so many good offerings are coming, especially from Surefire at least so far. Keep em coming guys! :twothumbs


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Any word on water resistance?

LED Lenser has had severe problems with this in the past.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



enLIGHTenment said:


> Any word on water resistance?
> 
> LED Lenser has had severe problems with this in the past.


 
I'm not sure about all of their models (man, does Lenser have a TON of models!), but the ones I have are really good. The new models should be similar. Here's a link to a water test I performed: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2274471&postcount=16


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



FlashCrazy said:


> I'm not sure about all of their models (man, does Lenser have a TON of models!), but the ones I have are really good. The new models should be similar. Here's a link to a water test I performed: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2274471&postcount=16



Looks like they've improved, then. Models sold a few years back under the Coast label were about as water resistant as a sieve in a hurricane.


----------



## Daekar (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Well I think I'll be buying a few of those for non-flashaholics! If they're not careful, Mag is going to have it's behind handed to it by Coast - I've been hoping for 2-3 D cell lights with Crees in them for... a long time! Mag-modding is good but the heat problems are obnoxious, hopefully these will be just the ticket I've been looking for! :thumbsup:


----------



## lumenal (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



FlashCrazy said:


> I'm not sure about all of their models (man, does Lenser have a TON of models!), but the ones I have are really good. The new models should be similar. Here's a link to a water test I performed: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2274471&postcount=16


 
Thanks for the link to your LED Lenser water test, I missed it before.

I've been avoiding using my SSC modded Lenser (big THANKS Jay!) in the rain, as the tailswitch looked vulnerable to water. Looks like it'll weather the storm though!

If any of this new crop of Lensers are anywhere near to the output of this SSC/7438 mod, John Q. Public will be in for quite a treat when they go to Lowes and buy a Coast/LED Lenser.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Way to go Mr. K. We have the $$$. Feed our addiction!


----------



## mwaldron (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

My fondest wish for LED Lenser is that they learn how to put a lens on their lights. I love their 7736s and to a lesser extent the 77364 (ended up with a couple before I found the 7736's) but I spend most of my life trying to keep the reflector clean. It's an OCD thing.

They're great torches, I love the 3xAAA system and even though it's heresy I'm even OK with them being unregulated. 

Just for the sake of pete PLEASE put a piece of lens over the end....


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I hate 3xAAA torches. Short runtime and they are generally more expensive than AA battery.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

oh.oh i think im not yert late here

let see tomorrow.. ill give you some pics of their throw :shrug:


im not yet familliar with article number but ill put first 2 sample....


but i love this...


> There are then a pile of 1XAA, 2xAA, 1XAAA, 2XAAA with slide focus, 11-78 lumens. The smallest lights use Nichia DS LED's. They all make the perfect *circular beam* like the Gen 1 Inova X1's when tightly focused.


even in the button type battery user model.... same perfect beam circular




> I spent quite a bit of time with the owner of LED LENSER and he's an amazingly knowledgable guy. He's clearly an engineer type and is obsessive about optics and it's refreshing to see the owner of a company who knows more about his products and how they are engineered than anyone who works for him. He answered every crazy technical question I asked and had fun doing it. I'm excited to be carrying these new products and only regret that they are not expected to be in stock until April.



i think you talked one of the Opolka (brother)


----------



## m1ruf (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

GREAT to see german flashlight engineers finally stepping up their game!:thumbsup:


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

MattK,
Your report sounds quite promising. I spoke with a few of the Coast guys a couple years ago at the last SHOT show I attended and I was impressed with what I heard. It was mostly talk but these guys seemed to have a realistic "take" on things and it was obvious from some designs they shared that there was some real understanding in the foundation of the designs. It seemed to me that some of the lights I saw fell short of what I would want to see because of some QC and compromises made in the material selections as well as manufacturing process. Coast was obviously building to market prices and market perceptions and demand and not necessarily playing to a more discriminating crowd.

From what you have said and looking at the MSRP on some of these lights, it looks like Coast is now targeting a higher end of the market which itself may be maturing and seeking higher quality?

What struck me different with these guys three years ago from the other booths offering lights was their in house knowledge and obvious in house design and knowledge about LED's and LED flashlight design. It sounds like they are coming into their own here and not just another manufacturer who has outsourced the majority of the effort and creation, in their offerings. It appeared that the manufacturing itself was outsourced but this is something that can be controlled in terms of QC and materials. The industry could use some more leaders if the technology is to be exploited to its potential and it sounds like LED Lensor might be stepping up to the plate here and addressing a large, not necessarily tactical market, in the process?

Cool.


----------



## MattK (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

jhempelayo - I met with Rainer Opolka. He heard me asking technical questions of the Coast sales people and soon I was showing him some prototype lights that we're working on and talking about optical design. It was a very productive meeting and he, and the products, impressed me enough that I basically ordered ALL of their new lights.

Don - Fit and finish was very good and as I mentioned above it was both Rainer's knowledge and open-ness as well as the performance of the product that moved me to pick up the line. What I felt was unique and appealing about the line basically came down to 3 things; optic/focusability, high output, common batteries. While I wish they also had some CR123A based lights it's great to see a line of high end 'prosumer' products that use common batteries. The variable focus ability (like a camera lense, not focus/defocus like a mag) makes the lights adaptable and the X7's 1086 lumens for $500 MSRP (Street should be <$400) has staked out a unique place in the market. 

A couple of their products are suited to the tactical market, particularly the P7 and 7736TS, the rest are excellent search/rescue, security, LEO, prosumer. As you know we carry many flashlight lines, we have SF, etc for the high end tactical users what I liked about the LED Lenser line is that they're staking out their own territory; too much of what I saw at SHOT this year was 'me too' product that people stuffed a Cree into and called a tactical light.


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I really like the specs on the P19, of course I know the runtime has to be overrated but it looks nice. 

If it really puts out 500 + lumens or even 400 + put the front I will be picking one of these puppies up.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Dammit !
You won't tempt me to start with buying LedLensers again, won't you!
I bouoght a lot when they started ... terrible lights they were. Wasted money. I have to admit though that those do have some interesting traits.
:thinking:
bernie


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> what I liked about the LED Lenser line is that *they're staking out their own territory*; too much of what I saw at SHOT this year was 'me too' product that people stuffed a Cree into and called a tactical light.




this is what i understand also in their strategy, the design and the style


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

here what i got:










comparing with LL7438 HF
THe new CREE LED LENSER 3bulb on battery "D" 3pcs.

on the shot-
(5ft away- camera- what i can say is HF is getting too old now)
on focus





on flood









on its own-


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

im sorry but im not yet familliar with the article number

another new one-
comparing with LED LENSER 7438 HF











but this one, bluish color in the edge of the circular beam is very noticeable
but it really surely, i would get one of this
5ft away


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

The 7796 (three AAA small form factor) is available in Korea for about $47. Pics and beamshots from two vendors:

http://www.tacticalgear.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=018002000004&search=&sort=brandname
http://www.gobuy.co.kr/template/1/item_detail.asp?categ_code=193&item_code=1001292

Lux readings and a runtime plot would be real nice to have, but I doubt we'll be getting either anytime soon.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Any word on these new lights? I'm looking for a D-cell alkaline-powered solution for a family member and they seem to offer one of the best options if they materialize. MattK... I'm waiting to send you more money...


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Comin soon - I have to check the estimated ship dates (I'm at home right now) but I think the first models start shipping in just a few weeks.


----------



## importculture (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

If the lights in this post is in reference to the Lenser HP lights they are available for preorder at lights and knives.They're due out late april or may depending on the light. I've had one on preorder for a few weeks now. Glad to hear they may be available from batteryjunction. I would much prefer to buy from batteryjuction than anywhere I haven't bought from before. You should check out lights and knives for pictures and info anyway. Alternately you could look up the article on led lenser hp lights on flashlightnews.com


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Thanks importcultur. One correction though - it's not may - it's will be, they're ordered, now we just need Coast to ship 'em! 

Did you see their dedicated website for the new products?

http://www.ledlenserhp.com/

We basically have everything on this page coming except for the flex penlights: http://www.ledlenserhp.com/products.php


----------



## importculture (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Thanks MattK. I did see their dedicated page, I followed a link from another site there. I'm glad to hear they will be coming in May. I wish I had known that you'd be carrying them. I could've ordered it from you not to mention the CPF discount I guess the next time I find a new light that hadn't come out yet I'll check to see if you can get them in. Well, if I am pleased with the light I will definetely buy additional ones from you. Thanks for the heads up and great service, keep up the good work.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> We basically have everything on this page coming except for the flex penlights: http://www.ledlenserhp.com/products.php


How close to MSRP will they be selling for? :thinking:


----------



## Albinoni (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Are LED Lensers in the US called Coast or acn you actually buy Led Lenser branded torches.


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Stereodude said:


> How close to MSRP will they be selling for? :thinking:



We won't be selling at MSRP - expect a significant discount. 

COAST owns the US Distribution rights for LED LENSER, some of the lights are co-braded, some just say LED LENSER IIRC.


----------



## Albinoni (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



LA OZ said:


> I hate 3xAAA torches. Short runtime and they are generally more expensive than AA battery.



This is where Eneloops come in :twothumbs


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> We won't be selling at MSRP - expect a significant discount.


The P18 looks pretty nice. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled. :candle:


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Yah, I'm expecting the P18's along with the P14's and P19's to be the best sellers.


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I also wouldn't be surprised if the circuits are now also improved. If you look at the website for the 1AA Cree's (T5 / P5), they state a 4.8 hour runtime versus the original 12 hour. With the old ones, they would still provide useful light at the 12 hour mark, but only at a small fraction of it's starting output. With the 4.8 hours, I'm willing to bet that the discharge curve looks MUCH nicer, hopefully. I can't wait to get my hands on these as well!!! Purchases now scheduled for sure : Surefire UA2 Optimus, LedLenser T5 / P5, and a few Dorcy lights.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

the P5 looks interesting to me...nice throw + flood from a single AA although there are brighter lights...P3 might also be interesting as well for its size but for its output i have a feeling it wont be worth the price...the P7 could also be interesting because of it's decent size and output but i dont like AAA's much but i reckon 4AAA is better than 3AAA as my charger can only charge 2 or 4 batteries at a time and batteries usually come in even numbers when you buy them.

I think thats about all for me...anything bigger/brighter will probably be out of my price range...i have a feeling the P7 might already be... from the prices i've seen from the past...


----------



## rjwpavo (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

How about any new headlights???


----------



## mikekoz (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I have a few Coast lights and I like them. My favorite runs on just one AA. Sorry but I can not remember the model number. I have not purchased one in a long time however. Just do not like those AAA battery holders!!:thumbsdow

Mike


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I have modded most of my Coast lights. A T5 or P5 sure looks tempting though!


----------



## MattK (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



rjwpavo said:


> How about any new headlights???



Yes, 2 new headlamps and some of the new HP products start to arrive mid-late May.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Was just looking again... I'm definitely in for a P19 and P17. I thought I'd never see a 500+ lumen light than would run my Eneloop AAs, but there it is! :twothumbs


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> Yes, 2 new headlamps and some of the new HP products start to arrive mid-late May.


 1 more month until we get these? :thinking:


----------



## MattK (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Yup - we've started to build pre-sale listings though.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Lets get this bumped up and see if MattK can chime in with any updates............


----------



## MattK (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

errr uhhhh coming soonish - late May is the new arrival date for about 1/4 of the new models.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> errr uhhhh coming soonish - late May is the new arrival date for about 1/4 of the new models.



Thanks Matt, keep us posted. They have a very exciting line up, and I'm sure you will have the best prices in town :wave:


----------



## MattK (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

No problem - of course we'll have th best prices. 

The section was finished yesterday, I just need to error check it then it can be up later today - not taking pre-order yet but full details and maybe out pricing will be published. Of course we'll have the best prices!


----------



## pilou (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Some of the advertised run times sound ridiculous though.


----------



## MattK (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I think they're runtimes to 0%, not 50%. 

We've done a preliminary publish so you can see the items and specs as well as some preliminary pricing but we're not yet taking orders: http://batteryjunction.com/coast.html

Before someone asks, nothing is $999.99 dollars - that's stuff my webmaster didn't have pricing for yet.


----------



## 276 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

cant wait for those light to be out especially the p19 & p18


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Matt, LL lights seem... steep (in general; I'm sure your prices are reasonable for the line) compared to some of the other quality brands you offer. I've usually found Coast lights expensive, but interesting. Can you offer some info on why this might be so? Some of the new models look very cool to me.


----------



## MattK (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I think with this series of lights that main factor in the could would be the focusing and optics. LL has a fairly sophisticated setup for the optic 'zoom' focusing and it must be relatively expensive to make. Also, LL is a German company, the dollar is pathetically weak agains the Euro, European labor rates are expensive, multi-emitter lights are more complicated and with Coast as a distributor they need to increase the margin for the extra distribution step.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Thanks Matt; I always appreciate your open communication with us, as I'm sure many do. It is THE key for doing good business here on CPF. Crazy how most vendors don't realize that.

I would love to drop by your place sometime; maybe next week?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Phaserburn said:


> Matt, LL lights seem... steep (in general; I'm sure your prices are reasonable for the line) compared to some of the other quality brands you offer. I've usually found Coast lights expensive, but interesting. Can you offer some info on why this might be so? Some of the new models look very cool to me.


I'm not sure I'd say they're that steeply priced, at least the higher end multi-emitter lights. They don't exactly have a lot of competitors in the market place. How many other options do you have if you want a focusable ~500 lumen LED light for less? How about at any price? :thinking:

Assuming they have a decent regulator / driver circuit in them I think they're reasonable for what they are.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Umm...I think I'd rather pay _Regular_ Price for the Coast P3!!! :laughing:


----------



## MattK (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

LOL yah, like I said it's preliminary - please don't order anything. Because of an error those items are orderable but sould not yet be - we're fixing now.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Stereodude said:


> I'm not sure I'd say they're that steeply priced, at least the higher end multi-emitter lights. They don't exactly have a lot of competitors in the market place. How many other options do you have if you want a focusable ~500 lumen LED light for less? How about at any price? :thinking:
> 
> Assuming they have a decent regulator / driver circuit in them I think they're reasonable for what they are.


 
True for multis, but it was the single emitter units I was looking at. I'm not saying they aren't good lights; they do look good.


----------



## MattK (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Phaserburn said:


> Thanks Matt; I always appreciate your open communication with us, as I'm sure many do. It is THE key for doing good business here on CPF. Crazy how most vendors don't realize that.
> 
> I would love to drop by your place sometime; maybe next week?



My pleasure. 

Sure thing; Weds - Friday afternoons are best for me. What works for you?


----------



## infoseeker (May 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

so when will be your expected date for this items matt?

i heard even in europe are not yet available, but its really good that some of them we have already here in the Philippines


BTW, on your site- yeah i think it needs to change some "typo error"


> Led Lenser Coast P3 14 Lumen Flashlight 1x AAA HP8403
> Regular price: $30.00
> Sale price: $54.95


----------



## MattK (May 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Hi, 

These lights will be due in latter part of May:

HP8407
HP8420
LL7731STB
LL7733STB


Our webmaster is out sick but we're aware the section needs editing and revision - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Do you know what type of finish LL is using on their new lights?

Am I correct in thinking that HA is too much to expect?


----------



## MattK (May 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Not sure...


----------



## Cydonia (May 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Somehow I missed this thread till now. Very interesting products. The AA format... for Eneloops... long overdue. The focusing optics... again, interesting. Too many unknowns at this point... drivers, aluminum finish, fragility of optics etc,. It's nice to see new stuff like this though, thanks MattK!


----------



## Phaserburn (May 3, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Matt, couldn't make it this week, but would like to drop over this coming week. You said Wed-Fri afternoons are best; how best to communicate when I can make it?


----------



## MattK (May 3, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Give me a call - #'s on the Contact Us page: http://batteryjunction.com/info.html


----------



## flash-x (May 29, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Led-Lenser notifying lumens before or behind optics?


----------



## MattK (May 29, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Unknown at the moment - probably before.


----------



## zip (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Hi All,

This is my first attempt at Beamshots so bear with me.

I just recieved a Lenser P7 and it has a few unique features.

The head slides back and forth around 3/8 inch from a spot to a really WIDE flood.
There are three modes with a forward and reverse clicky.
A forward push and you have High. If you continue until a click is heard and then release you're on Low. While on Low you can push to high or push though and reverse click then your on Medium?High.
It never stays on its full output unless your pushing.:huh:

These are the lights compared.
Wolfeyes Storm R2, Dereelight V2 1 stage SMO, Lenser P7, Surefire E1B







For reference. Around 20'





P7 (left) high-mode, E1B (right) high-mode





Same on low-mode.





P7 (left) High-mode, Dereelight V2 (right) high-only.





P7 (left) high-mode, Wolfeyes Strom R2 (right) high-mode.





Same on low-mode.





For reference 75'.





Surefire E1B (high).





Lenser P7 (high).





Dereelight V2 one stage (high).





Wolfeyes Storm R2 (high).





Lenser P7 has a nice wide flood. 
This taken 5' from the ground.





Please feel free to tweek the pics if you like.
Photography is not my expertise.

Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## KRS1 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Dereelight V2 still king of the hill


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



> It never stays on its full output unless your pushing.:huh:



Yeowza! That doesn't sound right! If so that's a deal breaker.

I'm still kind of unclear on how the ui works though. Is it a forward clickie, reverse clickie, or electronic switch? How does one turn it off?


----------



## Joshatdot (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



zip said:


> There are three modes with a forward and reverse clicky.
> A forward push and you have High. If you continue until a click is heard and then release you're on Low. While on Low you can push to high or push though and reverse click then your on Medium?High.
> It never stays on its full output unless your pushing.:huh:



This is a odd sounding UI...I would rather have 3 clicks then push-hold, push-click, push-hold, push-click....then I guess a final push-click for off?


----------



## flash-x (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

zip:

P7 is regulated?


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



PhantomPhoton said:


> I'm still kind of unclear on how the ui works though. Is it a forward clickie, reverse clickie, or electronic switch? How does one turn it off?



There's a simulation on LEDLenser's website.

http://www.ledlenserusa.com/technology.php

Wait for the flash to load, select 'digital technology,' then select 'quick cycle switch.' Note that the simulation doesn't match what zip reported regarding half-pressure vs. clicking the switch.

By my understanding of the simulation and zip's reports:

Sustained pressure w/o clicking the switch gives full power. The light will go off once you let go of the switch.

If you press hard enough for the switch to click, you'll first get a flash of full power followed by low. Click again and you'll get a flash of full power followed by medium. Click again and you'll get a flash of full power and then the light will turn off.

The P6 and lower lights apparently have conventional on-off switches. No idea if they have momentary support or not.


----------



## zip (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

This is a pic of on/off instruction insert.





The light basically has low and high.

But when I push while in off or low mode, the light is slightly brighter than on constant high mode.:thinking:



> P7 is regulated?


I don't know..... Expert needed.:shrug:


----------



## 276 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

when are these going to be available especially at batterjunction


----------



## MattK (May 31, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

P7's and a few other models should land next week


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 31, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Hmmm okay I think I understand it all a bit better now. Doesn't seem to be a showstopper. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

When do you expect the X7 in Matt?

Cheers


----------



## klas1 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Just ordered P7 from battery junction. Hope you guys have it in stock


----------



## MattK (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

X7's are still a month or 2 away from what I understand.

P7's are in stock.


----------



## klas1 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Can someone explain the magic behind 120 hour battery that they claim on their 7736TS or T7/P7 for instance? Even if they get half that, I think it's amazing. On the other hand lower powered T5 only gets 4 hours?

I currently have Luxeon 7736TS which is rated at 83 lumens which I find pretty bright and specs also say 120 hour battery. I haven't tested it though.


----------



## MattK (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

total runtime, not runtime to 50%


----------



## 276 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

What about the P19 thats what i am interested in.


----------



## klas1 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



MattK said:


> total runtime, not runtime to 50%


 
still, I don't get it

167 lumens 4xAAA - 130 hours

vs

60 lumens 1xAA - 4 hours


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Probably it will be something like "more than 150 lumens for 1 hour and 10 to zero lumens for 129 hours" :duh2:


----------



## MattK (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



jirik_cz said:


> Probably it will be something like "more than 150 lumens for 1 hour and 10 to zero lumens for 129 hours" :duh2:



Kinda though I'd expect a more linear decline in output but that's definitely the basic idea.


----------



## MattK (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

We've just been informed that LED LENSER has decided not to build the P18 and P19 as designed. They're now looking at making those single emitter lights using one of the new multi-die chips on the market. The X7 is still moving forward as planned.

Here's the full update as of today - the dates below are when Coast get's their container so add about 1 week to estimate when our inventory arrives.

P7: in stock
T7: in stock
P6: July 23
P5: July 29
T5: August 13
P14: August 20
K3: August 20
P17: by end of August
X7, P2, P3, P4: TBD (as of now October but could be earlier -more info in mid-July)


----------



## infoseeker (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

any one tried already browsing the new online catalog of LED LENSER ?

http://www.my-catalog.at/4789_08_ger/

damn ! that kind marketing they have- hopefully quality will be the same in their marketing


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Hmm i wonder which one would be the best all/tactical vs? im loving the adjustable focus!

EDIT: well GEEZ the P7 is between $103.95-130.00, i think they'll have to prove themselves before i drop a bill on this flashlight


----------



## cat (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

why is the P14 3" longer than the P7/T7 yet it also uses 4 x AA batteries?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



cat said:


> why is the P14 3" longer than the P7/T7 yet it also uses 4 x AA batteries?



The P14 uses 4 x AA and P7/T7 use 4 x AAA - that's why its longer. :wave:


----------



## flash-x (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Will new series from led-lenser regulated? Thank


----------



## Yapo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I'm still waiting for the P5/T5(i wonder which i should get)...hope they're available soon at a nice low price...dont know how much longer i can wait!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Yapo said:


> I'm still waiting for the P5/T5(i wonder which i should get)...hope they're available soon at a nice low price...dont know how much longer i can wait!



With the T7/P7 & P5/T5 the difference is the "T" which stands for tactical and as I have been told the only other differences between them are the head looks slightly different and you have to twist the head on the tactical to focus - but the P5/P7 you push in and pull out to focus - I personally like that I can go from spot to flood in 1 second - the reason you have to twist the tactical is so if you strike someone with it focus stays the same - but with the P7/P5 if you have the head set on spot then strike with the head of the torch it will go back to flood unless it was in flood already - but I have found in flood its kind of easy to blind people as you don't have to aim the light. 

hope that helps

http://www.ledlenserusa.com/factSheets/8420.pdf
http://www.ledlenserusa.com/factSheets/8407.pdf
don't have PDF for P5/T5 sorry - but you get the idea :wave:


----------



## Yapo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

thx for that Glen! from the PDFs it seems like the P7 has a slightly wider head while the T7 is slightly longer. I take it that you have a P7? How far does the head extend out? and how tight/smooth does it feel? Do you have any idea if the Head of the T model extends when you twist it(does it twist off?) or does the lens move internally like how a twisty pen/glue stick would?


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Yapo said:


> thx for that Glen! from the PDFs it seems like the P7 has a slightly wider head while the T7 is slightly longer. I take it that you have a P7? How far does the head extend out? and how tight/smooth does it feel? Do you have any idea if the Head of the T model extends when you twist it(does it twist off?) or does the lens move internally like how a twisty pen/glue stick would?



Yes I have the P7 and I am very impressed with it - picked it up for $89 AU in Tazy - head extends 7mm not much really IMO and real smooth and a good fit - I would have to say the head on the T7 would have to extend - rip in to a camping shop and have a play! then you will be in the know.

yes there is snow on Mt wellington :nana:

G


----------



## Yapo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Glenn7 said:


> Yes I have the P7 and I am very impressed with it - picked it up for $89 AU in Tazy - head extends 7mm not much really IMO and real smooth and a good fit - I would have to say the head on the T7 would have to extend - rip in to a camping shop and have a play! then you will be in the know.
> 
> yes there is snow on Mt wellington :nana:
> 
> G



Thx! i shall have to find a camping shop...The last time i went looking at lights in a Gun shop they were only sellin old Mags n overpriced multi 5mm LED lights. I'm surprised at the price of the new Led lensers(or at least the P7) in Australia...for once its actually cheaper than what ive seen from the US. For surefires they always seem to cost at least $20-30 more here than in US even with international shipping taken into account


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Yer about time our dollar is worth something 

Good luck on your hunt 

PS:I have a DBS Q5 also but I am still impressed with the LL P7 - next acquisition is a UB2 surefire


----------



## Yapo (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I had a look today for an hour or so...checked out a few camping/mountain climbing/outdoor shops, an electronics store and a Law enforcement/gun/knife/army shop but i didnt see any Led Lensers. 
The camping/mountain climbing shops had a wide range of head lamps and a few cheap led lights and mags. 
The electronics store had a few Xglow lights with crees, a few other led lights and some HIDs and spotlights. 
The last shop had a few overpriced Inova T series(not sure if they were new or old because of the price) lights and some overpriced surefire G2,6P,E1B and P60L module(my 1st time seeing surefires in a store as well as being up to date) 

I had a look on Ebay and to my suprise i found a P5 for $AU90 from an australian dealer but i dont get why its so expensive...Its like the same price as the larger/brighter P7


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

next time I am out and about I will have a look and see if I can find you one ( P5/T5) cheaper - if you want :wave:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COAST-LED-LENSE...2466223QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Yapo (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

thx for the help and link! i didnt see that before!


----------



## Yapo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Glenn7 said:


> Yer about time our dollar is worth something



Bummer...i just found out that AU$ has been steadily dropping for the past month...:shakehead
The US prices dont seem like bargains anymore...i'll have to think twice whenever I want to order anything again...


----------



## KRS1 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

bloody hell it was like 1 US =94c AUS not it drop down to 86C

Sight:shakehead


----------



## flash-x (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

*Glenn7*:

Hi, you have really a P7? Has then constant shine(regulated)?
Thx


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Not regulated with alkalines, semi regulated with Ni-MH and lithium.


----------



## flash-x (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



phantom23 said:


> Not regulated with alkalines, semi regulated with Ni-MH and lithium.



Thanks. So no driver? Huh, at the end of year 2008? Hmm ...


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Yes, but regulation with Ni-MH is very flat so driver is useless (in this configuration).


----------



## flash-x (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



phantom23 said:


> Yes, but regulation with Ni-MH is very flat so driver is useless (in this configuration).



You have any graph, please?


----------



## Ice (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Someone posted that link where you can find e.g. a runtime plot for the P7 (if I understand that correctly).
Looks a little strange, definitely not regulated but acceptable with lithium batteries (and NiMH I presume).
With normal alkaline batteries I consider it not acceptable...

Edit: Here you can find some additional measurements in comparison to a Fenix L2D Premium using NiMH batteries (sorry, it's a German forum ). The P7's numbers actually look quite good!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



flash-x said:


> *Glenn7*:
> 
> Hi, you have really a P7? Has then constant shine(regulated)?
> Thx



yes I have a P7 - and yes it does seem just as bright after a fair bit of use (but i do use nimh batteries) so I would say yes it is regulated - the light just seems to go on forever :twothumbs - I think its a combination of the LED not being driven hard (also being a big manufacture with German engineering they would pick their LED bins better than most - a good Q4 can be better than an average to low end Q5) and the magnifying lens on the head just makes it shine so hard - but a beautiful beam - its the best beam I have in a small flashlight for close up and up to say 100-120 meters - then the throwers that I have kick in  
hope that helps


----------



## The Sun (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Glenn7 said:


> yes I have a P7 - and yes it does seem just as bright after a fair bit of use (but i do use nimh batteries) so I would say yes it is regulated - the light just seems to go on forever :twothumbs - I think its a combination of the LED not being driven hard (also being a big manufacture with German engineering they would pick their LED bins better than most - a good Q4 can be better than an average to low end Q5) and the magnifying lens on the head just makes it shine so hard - but a beautiful beam - its the best beam I have in a small flashlight for close up and up to say 100-120 meters - then the throwers that I have kick in
> hope that helps


 
i have a T7 wich is the P7 in a tactical case for like 10 more dollars. i agree completely. i use primary AA's and it still seams super bright for a really long time. the beam is beautiful, and the focus actually works well. i love this light. it throws way further than my TK11, and the T7 claims only 167 lumens to the TK11's 225. its a great light, and very under-rated. its the light i pull out when i have people over, and i have one of those "hey man check this out" moments. it stuns everytime.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

yer it just does what it was made to do ( to be work horse) and does it well - a real tool not a toy with all the bells and whistles - if you don't own one its just long distance speculation IMHO - but in saying that this is my next toy https://www.nitecoreusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=535 :ironic: :naughty:


----------



## Yapo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I finally tracked down a cheap oz dealer the other day and ordered the P5...i was hoping it would get here today but i guess i'll have to wait till monday. 

Does anyone know if the 4 AAA batteries run in parallel or in series in the P7?

Thanks Ice for providing the links. From my calculations from the L2D vs P7 runtime/lux numbers the P5 should have over 2hrs runtime before it drops to 50%.


----------



## Ice (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

My P7 arrived today and I took the freedom, to write a little review:

Overall built quality is outstanding.

The tactical switch works well, even though I’m not very fond of the way they implemented switching between the different brightness modes. The moment you start pressing the swicht you get the brightest setting (170 lumen), if you continue pressing till you hear a click sound you get the lowest setting which stays that way till you release the switch and press it a second time.

The best thing of the torch is the focusing optics. It works just impressively, ranging from a very narrow beam (comparable to the center hotspot of e.g. a P3D or most common flashlights, but with no sidespill at all) to a very floody uniformly distributed beam (with an angular aperture comparable to the whole beam of the P3D, but with no center hot spot).
So the range here is huge indeed.
You can change the focus just by sliding the flashlight head forwards and backwards, there’s no rotating required. I was a little sceptical that this would hold the focus well, but it seems to work rather well (at least in the beginning).

One thing I’m really missing is a lock out feature like e.g. with the P3D. There you can unscrew the lower part of the flashlight a little bit to prevent accidentally switching it on. The P7 has no such capability, you would have to unscrew it nearly completely to prevent the switch from working.
At least the regulation is done by "normal" resistors, so there's no PWR flickering.

Another thing I dislike about the P7 is that it seems to be not regulated.
Using normal alcaline batteries, the brightness goes back a full 10% in the first 100 seconds after switching it on in the brightest mode. 
At least after that the brightness seems to be fairly constant.
Using NiMH rechargeables or Energizer lithium batteries that becomes much better of course.
However, the manual permits using those kinds of batteries. 
Anyway, the flashlight gets nearly not hot at all, so there should be no big problem using those batteries.
The heatsinking of the LED seems to be quite good, you can unscrew the head and there seems to be no unusual heat buildup.

Concerning the brightness in general:
Compared to a Fenix P3D Rebel 100 (with a 220 lumen Rebel led) the P7 seems to be equally bright overall (using the not very accurate but famous ceiling bounce test). So actually the specified 170 lumen of the P7 seem to be rather unassuming, 200 lumen could be said as well!
When switched to maximal focus the light intensity is much higher than the center hotspot of a P3D.







Overall I really like that light. It will replace my P3D as the most versatile light.
The only two drawbacks compared to the P3D are the larger size of the P7 and it’s missing lock out option.
The common batteries and of course the focusing ability outweigh those by far in my humble opinion. 

Edit:
The beam colour is a little on the bluish side (especially compared to the Rebel led), but still ok.


Edit 2:
Something completely different, concerning the famous *ceiling bounce test*:
_[In this test you shine two lights with different beam patterns (focus and flood for example) at the ceiling and measure the reflected light that reaches the floor, thus hopefully being able to compare the overall brightness of the two lights.]_
I was allways wondering how good that method was, and now with the P7 I got the unike possibility to test that. I found out that the overall brightness I measured was not really independent of the beam patterns. With smalles focus the brightness I measured was about 10% higher than with flood. 
(I don't know if this is due to the measurement or due to the flashlight itself though...)
Anyway, 10% accuracy without a real (and very expensive) integrating sphere seems still ok to me.


----------



## Ice (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

If you are looking for runtime graphs or beamshots of the P7, you can find those here in a very nice (albeit German :naughty review (with best thanks to Hmblgrmpf)!


----------



## flash-x (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

So P18 and P19 are canceled? http://slovnik.seznam.cz/?q=canceled&lang=en_cz


----------



## MattK (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Correct - for the time being.


----------



## MattK (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

BTW P14's will begin shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Yapo (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I just received the P5 in the mail today!
It looks and feels nice n solid n slim. The o-rings in it all seem to fit nice and tight, although i'm not sure i would want to test it out in water as the slide focus joint may be a weakness to water. 
I also noticed there was a generous amount of thermal paste applied in the space between the led and battery. 
I was a bit disappointed at the beam...I was hoping for a rounder/less ringy beam when focused. 
The focused beam is round but it also has a square cree die projection on top of it giving it a squarish beam. 
Also theres a few rings around the hotspot along with a faint rainbow band between them only visible when close up. 
The flood beam is quite smooth but it does still has a faint ring around the flood beam and also the edge of the beam is actually slightly brighter than the centre which makes things in the middle of the beam feel a little dim. 
When compared to the Surefire 60/3lumen KX2/E2L Cree, the hotspot of the P5 is slightly larger and squarer due to the partial cree die projection beam and also slightly brighter with a cool white tint whereas the E2L has a warmer smoother tighter hotspot with some decent spill. 
So overall i would say the P5 has slightly better throw but the E2L has a slightly higher total output so the 59 lumen rating seems fairly accurate. 
I do wish it was dual level like the E2L as it would make it even more versatile and increase runtime but none the less it is still a very nice, well built, slim single AA thrower/flooder. 
Oh I almost forgot to mention it has a 1" diameter bezel so the surefire F04 beam shaper and other filters fits and works perfectly on it!


----------



## BigTennisBall (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Yapo - where did you get your P5????


----------



## infoseeker (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

i heard that LED LENSER are already in the working state to upgrade the:
LL7736
LL7438 - aka Hocus Focus

into cree bulb model....


----------



## Yapo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I got it from mrgadget.com.au ...I couldnt find anywhere else that was cheaper shipped to australia especially with the AU$ dropping


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Has anyone tried the P14 yet? Its been about 2 months, didnt think it would take that long given the flashaholics on this board. 

I am looking at getting the P7, just wondering is theres anything that the P14 would have that the P7 wouldnt? 

Possibly a larger flood perhaps and better throw? From battery junction:
0-961 (ft) Effective Range for the P14 (295m)
0-711 (ft) Effective Range for the P7 (217m)

Longer runtime is a given. 

Brightness, well 8 lumens isnt much more, but what I find interesting is this:
3.97 Max Watts for the P14
4.45 Max Watts for the P7

So far I'm sold of the pocketability of the P7 but if any of those figures stand up, then a P14 might be on the cards.


----------



## Yapo (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

I havent heard anything of the P14...i would expect it should have a pretty decent runtime with 4 AA's as opposed to P7's on 4 AAA but it is too big for my liking(and pocket). 
I've been thinking of getting a P2 or P3 but i dont know if the the bigger head of the P3 means it will have a better beam or whether they're even worth getting as i'm lookin for a new AAA light.
I wish there was more talk on led lensers!


----------



## knf (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

Does anyone have any idea of the water resistance of these lights? For outdoor use, at least 'dunkable' is a must IMHO. Can't find any detailed info on the website.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

according to this: http://the-gadgeteer.com/review/led_lenser_p7_led_flashlight_8407_
Yes it is water resistant.



Yapo said:


> I havent heard anything of the P14...i would expect it should have a pretty decent runtime with 4 AA's as opposed to P7's on 4 AAA but it is too big for my liking(and pocket).
> ...
> I wish there was more talk on led lensers!


The P7 isnt exactly small given some of the pictures I've seen. I dont know why theres very little talk about Led lensers. Maybe the price is the stumbling block. It does seem to be cheaper in Australia for some reason. Tariffs perhaps?


----------



## KRS1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

where is aus can i get them?

web page?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

mrgadget.com.au has some but possibly not the P7.
ledtorches.com.au has some too. 

Not a big range.


----------



## infoseeker (Sep 26, 2008)

@ KRS1 ask the main http://www.zenimports.com.au/
[email protected]

LED LENSER P7








Beam Shot and simple How to use it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htfUEg-GCqY

very cheap in the philippines...

LED LENSER PHILIPPINES LED LENSER, CREE LED LENSER, LED LENSER FLASHLIGHTS, LED LENSER PHILIPPINES, Quality Torch, Quality Flashlights


----------



## jupello (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey could someone who knows more about these led lensers help me out a bit. I have been looking at the AA models of these new led lensers mainly from www.ledlenserusa.com where they are nicely presented.. but couple questions have came up, that I cannot find answers to (not much information out there about these lights )

The P6 model seems to have most attractive form, but it raises couple questions:
-Why is the "Effective range" listed as only 150ft. for this model? Even the smaller and dimmer P5 model has 305ft. range.. is there something wrong with P6's optics or something?
-Does it have some kind of boost circuit or is it really direct driven with 2xAA? that LL USA site does not mention anything about boost circuit on this one.
-Does it have high&low modes like P7? LL USA does not say anything about it, but I noticed amazon.com's description mentioning them..


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't pay any attention to the effective range. It is an arbitrary marketing gimmick nothing more. 
It will be a boost circuit, 2 AA's won't be able to direct drive a white, power LED.
I have no clue, sorry. Send a question to battery junction. They sell them and they're always helpful.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 30, 2008)

jupello said:


> -Why is the "Effective range" listed as only 150ft. for this model? Even the smaller and dimmer P5 model has 305ft. range.. is there something wrong with P6's optics or something?
> -Does it have some kind of boost circuit or is it really direct driven with 2xAA? that LL USA site does not mention anything about boost circuit on this one.
> -Does it have high&low modes like P7? LL USA does not say anything about it, but I noticed amazon.com's description mentioning them..



The difference between the P5 and P6 is probably the boost circuit. The P5 has it but not the P6. Led lenser calls it the PTT or the Power Transformation Technology. I've read the blurb on a printed catalogue somewhere which says that theres a microchip that digitally increases the voltage and regulate the current. Which probably explains why the P5 only has a run time of 4.5 hours where as the P6 has a run time of 45.8 hours. 

If the P5 is actually that well regulated and it can get 4.5 hours out of a single AA, then I'd probably get one of those myself. At the moment I'm looking at the P3 which also has that PTT and takes a single AAA. Its been on the coming soon page for a while.


----------



## Yapo (Sep 30, 2008)

I tend to look at the specs on 
http://www.zweibrueder.com/LedLenser_ENG/produkte/professional.html
The specs tend to be more consistent and up to date.
I too have been thinking of getting the P3 or P2 to replace my AAA light; L0D which i hardly ever use now but i cant decide if i want a slimmer head or longer throw more.


----------



## BigTennisBall (Oct 15, 2008)

Yapo - i ordered from Mrgadget too. thanks for that. I got a P5 and have ordered the K3.. 

can't wait for that little beauty to turn up..


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 15, 2008)

the P18 is an interesting one too :wave: http://ledlenser.com.au/ledlenser_handheld.htm


----------



## Yapo (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah mrgadget seems to have the lowest prices for us...i'm still thinking about the P2 or P3...I thought i had come to the conclusion that i wouldnt need one as i couldnt think of much use for a low output single mode thrower/flooder as it cant throw far enough or go low enough for general use compared with similar sized multimode "AA" lights which is why i've decided to get a proton pro. 

But that being said and with the falling AU$ and whats happening around the world i dont think i will be getting the proton pro or anything else from overseas for awhile so the P2/P3 might still be worth getting just to make use of my unused LSD AAAs i got awhile back...

btw i'm currently edcing my P5 and the only problem i find is the lack of a low mode. 

Tell us how you find the K3 when you get it...like how the beam quality is with the optics+nichia led. Ive always been wondering about that...


----------



## gilkersA7 (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get the LED lenser p18,8418 flashlight? I cant seem to find it available anywhere.


----------



## jupello (Nov 3, 2008)

gilkersA7 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get the LED lenser p18,8418 flashlight? I cant seem to find it available anywhere.



Here's one


----------



## magoo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



marc123 said:


> Matt,
> I'd love to hear more about the 1xaa and 2xaa lights when you are up to it.
> Cheers.


 
the p5 model very impresive they would melt a maglight.


----------



## germanium (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



Templar223 said:


> $500 for a alkaline driven 7-emitter, 1000+ lumen light?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


 
With my LED Lenser P14 I can light up tree tops 3 blocks away on my modded P14. Only mod is to be able to run max output without having to hold in the button. I use Eneloop type NiMH AA batteries in it. Litium AA's would probably blow the LED if run max for any lenth of time. Well over the 961 feet claimed. Tree tops of evergreen trees are hard to light because of thier relatively dark needle leaves. Granted they are not lit brightly, not enough to see color but they are lit. Anything inside of 150 yards will be sufficiently bright to see color. Reflectorized signs light up more than 3X as bright with this torch as the headlights on my car can light them on high beam. The glare back from these signs is incredible. It even over powers the head lights when lighting up pavement by a substantial degree

These new LED Lenser lights are excellent throwers & have excellent flood as well. Don't underestimate them. Due to the whiteness of LED light you can get away with less lumens & still have excellent throw compared to incandesant. 

Vision X even has LED's for off road vehicles that overpower many HID systems. One of thier LED products has 18000 lumens. No, that is not a misprint. It uses 100 3 watt cree LED's that produce 180 lumens each. The light & the radiant heat from these HID beating lights is intense. You would not want some one approaching you with these lights on. I was in their warehouse in Algona Wa. making a delivery to them & they tested one of the LED products in my presense. Even though the light was pointed straight down you, not at me I could still feel the heat from all those LEDs & that was not even thier top of the line LED product.


----------



## droeun (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*



The Sun said:


> i have a T7 wich is the P7 in a tactical case for like 10 more dollars. i agree completely. i use primary AA's and it still seams super bright for a really long time. the beam is beautiful, and the focus actually works well. i love this light. it throws way further than my TK11, and the T7 claims only 167 lumens to the TK11's 225. its a great light, and very under-rated. its the light i pull out when i have people over, and i have one of those "hey man check this out" moments. it stuns everytime.



Can you confirm if the T7 is actually a twist or slide focus?


----------



## MattK (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: SHOT SHOW REPORT: LED LENSER - WOW!!*

It's a a slide focus.


----------



## lednerd (Jan 7, 2009)

I've recently acquired the HP8417 (AKA P17) which hasn't been mentioned here yet. It's the three-D cell, 189 lumen one with slide-focus. So far I've been very impressed.

The beam at its widest projects a very nice 67 degree swath. So standing at 6 feet from a wall, the circle covers floor to ceiling! WOW.

Just when I thought LED wide beams are impossible.

The pattern is incredibly smooth although with a highlighted ring superimposed on the otherwise near flawless circle.

The spot setting really punches through incredible distances.

Two switchable brightness levels: dim & bright. Incredible run-times if the figures are to be believed but I haven't put the amp meter on it yet.


----------



## infoseeker (Apr 27, 2009)

i think its already in the market

P7 - its already upgraded to 200 lumens

im looking forward this week to get one for testing ad comparing for the old version (190lm)


----------



## Rich60 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All
I'm new to this forum.
Can anyone tell me where I can get the Lenser P18 or P19 from.
I had been after one of these for a while now, but can't seem to find either of them.
Thanks


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi and :welcome:


If you just Google 'LEDLenser P18' and 'P19' you end up with a number of suppliers.


----------



## Rich60 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Hi and :welcome:
> 
> 
> If you just Google 'LEDLenser P18' and 'P19' you end up with a number of suppliers.


 
Hi
Yes I'v tried that but of the ones that list these lights, none have any in stock.
I have emailed http://www.zweibrueder.com who are the makers of Lenser torches in Germany, but they claim that they have never heard of these models.
Very Strange!!


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 24, 2009)

According to the US website these lights are _not yet available for sale. _


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 24, 2009)

just got back from drinks with friends and saw this thread. I own a P5 and a P14. Both are AWESOME, no regrets. I perosnally think these lights are underrated.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 24, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> just got back from drinks with friends and saw this thread. I own a P5 and a P14. Both are AWESOME, no regrets. I perosnally think these lights are underrated.


 
Perhaps so. But for me, I think the greater perception is that they are overpriced. There have been a couple of models I wanted to try, but the prices have held me back to date.


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 21, 2010)

Yap. Led Lenser tends to overpriced compare to others. The only good features on their lights is the focusing system from flood to throw and that's it. I got the Led Lenser P7 but my X2000 is better.


----------

